# Small Water Drip



## 28362 (Dec 17, 2020)

I've got a five day old Mozzafiato and there's a small and continual drip from the round fitting on the front of the casing. See photo, to the right of the gauge, directly under the E61.

Any ideas? I've had two other machines (not Rockets!) fail in two months so reluctant to just wade in.

Thank you


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

How did the other two machines fail?

It could be water from the boiler safety valve or it could be from the opv, or both. If you have a look inside to see what tubes go to that little round thing you'll know where the water is coming from.


----------



## 28362 (Dec 17, 2020)

It's where the OPV and expansion valves exhaust, and as such there should be a small amount of water. Thanks Bella Barista.


----------

